# Does everyone feed Chicken Backs?



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm going to be putting in a bulk order soon, and was curious how many people feed chicken backs. Currently I'm only feeding quarters, and the bone in that seem to be more then enough to give Cain harder stools. I may just skip the backs and order more quarters.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

I haven't fed any backs so far, just quarters for us.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

umm... just quarters here too, we'll be picking up some backs in a week or two when we place our order, he had a few small backs actually a couple weeks back, they weren't very meaty at all iirc they were so much bone that he was kinda dusty after that meal. (i think they weren't very good backs) so were going to try another company's product and see how it is.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Some people say they are too fatty... I haven't fed them yet but I plan to order a lot this year from a local farmer who pasture-raises her poultry so they'll be much healthier.
From what I've read, backs are a good way to add bone to an otherwise boneless meal [like beef heart or an organ meal], but definitely not a necessity.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in the beginning, the second time around...my dogs lived on chicken backs....and it was good.

now, a year later, i use chicken frames and ribs for their edible bone needs.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Where do you get the chicken frames, i have seen them in vids/pics and i have not been able to track them down...


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I currently use chicken backs, usually for my 2 lab mixes. I feed my dogs twice per day, so I like something that doesn't weigh as much as leg quarters (which can sometimes be a pound or more). I did however buy a bag of them that has some smaller quarters in it (10-12 oz.), so I'm using those as a meal. If the quarters are pretty big, I have just been cutting the leg off of it and giving it to my smallest dog, then giving the rest to my other dogs. I'm trying to get the little guy to drop some weight, so I'm actually going to start offering him a wing for breakfast for a while since they are a better portion size for him--then he can still have a decent dinner. I normally feed boneless meals in the evening--chicken, fish, beef, pork or turkey, along with some organ meat.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

I get chicken frames at the local Asian market. they're marketed as 'Chicken Bone' and 
sell for about $.39 a pound. They're also pretty meaty so it's not all bone
they also have some remnants of organs inside the cavity.
I feed frames/backs/necks when we do an otherwise boneless
meat, i.e. steak, roasts etc.

Marty


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Where do you get the chicken frames, i have seen them in vids/pics and i have not been able to track them down...


we have a meat wholesaler who sells them in bulk....it's just the frame around the breast with the meat removed, but they tend to leave a decent amount of meat on them....

not sure where, in hickory, you'd find them.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol... i miss the pnw... i don't know anything around here


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

There are a few oriental markets listed in the Hickory area, check them (Google is your friend). 
Also check butcher shops and if there are any chicken processors in your area they would be a 
good resource.

Marty


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't use chicken backs or frames, my dogs do fine with chicken drumsticks, bone in chicken breasts and thighs. I don't feed a lot of chicken but those are what i use when I do. They don't seem to have issues with soft poo, only when I put too many non bone meals together.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I don't use chicken backs or frames, my dogs do fine with chicken drumsticks, bone in chicken breasts and thighs. I don't feed a lot of chicken but those are what i use when I do. They don't seem to have issues with soft poo, only when I put too many non bone meals together.


funny you should say that.....we are about to run out of frames that we got from plymouth poultry...so we're going back to drumsticks and thighs, too....

we also don't use a lot of chicken, but for edible bone, especially after eating heart.....it's good to have around.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Never did the whole back thing as it was cheaper to get frames and then add in more meaty meat. Now I am happy if I can get whole chickens of any size and I feed them over 1 - 2 meals.

Last lof I bought was 13 whole chickens which will do me for about 1 month


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I feed backs mainly because of cost. My Danes get a back every morning for their morning meal. It's really not much more than a snack. If your dog never eats backs or frames, he will be ok.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I buy whole chickens and cut them up into 4 or 5 meals depending on the size of the bird. 

When we first started on raw, I ordered a case of chicken backs just like RFD said to.  It took me awhile to find a place that would order them for me, and it was a little out of my way. I never ordered any more than that one case.

I believe that chicken backs have their place. I think they are great for transitioning because they have a very high bone:meat ratio. As you know, more bone in the beginning is usually best. 

But whole chickens have more meat on them, percentage-wise. And Ania doesn't really require a lot of bone. So whole chickens work better for her, and are much easier for me to come by.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I havent ordered chicken backs in over two years. I'd rather spend the money on something higher quality. 

BUT for dogs who are transitioning to raw do well on backs since they're high in bone content. I suggest feeding these to do during the transition to raw and then eventually weeding them out if possible, for a meatier chicken source like leg quarters.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

martye said:


> There are a few oriental markets listed in the Hickory area, check them (Google is your friend).
> Also check butcher shops and if there are any chicken processors in your area they would be a
> good resource.
> 
> Marty


 ya i have checked them out actually we accidentally found a Hmong flea market, and a latin meat market right by the dog park and we are going to head there this evening  hopefully some nice whole fish among other things, we do go to mays meats which is a processor that has a store front so its very fresh


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Backs are too bony for us to feed on a regular basis and therefore not worth buying in bulk, which would be the only affordable way to buy them. (I am a cheapskate on how much I will spend on chicken.)


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't. The reason why is because it is so much bone, I've been trying to get away from lots of bone in the meals because getting the bone content to be at 10% of the diet is hard. When I was starting out I fed chicken frames/backs often enough to have bought them in bulk. I think now that my dogs are eating bone-in, and boneless meals my money is better spent going towards realllllly meaty bone-in meals.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We do still feed them on occasion, but I prefer chicken quarters over backs.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I decided I'm going to get RMBs instead of chicken backs, as the backs will probably be to much bone for Cain.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am new to raw feeding, but I feed them to my dogs and also duck frames. I use it, specially when I feeding organs or just meat.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We usually use chicken quarters because they go on sale for so cheap. But, when they are not on sale I buy whole chickens and just include the backs in with all the other meat. I figure the bone content evens out that way. Chelsy can't have too much bone or she gets plugged up, so the quarters work out best and cheapest.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've always just used chicken legs. I just get the big packets of 12 or 13 or so (unenhanced) from Publix. Two or three of these on chicken day are the perfect size for my good chewer 40lb dog.


----------

